# who was really greatter Dufay or Josquin the eternal question i can't answer?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

See i love Josquin to death but Dufay seem to pop up often in compilation of various court, he is trully a legend he wrote isorythmics motets, his chanson are full of magic and passion and embodidy the true spirit of medieval classical music , in other world he a genieous of genieous.

Joquin i like his chanson more than his mass or motets, but opinion or opinion s and everybody has one so someone might not agree on what i said, that Dufay is greter perhaps than josquin he is more notorrious, probably more prolific(correct me if im wrong), Josquin is more poppular for nebuleous reason i dont know??

But needless to see both of them are grandiose great great classical composer of there respective era
What Dufay left ,Josquin continued his achevement, both of them have a similar creation procces, sound a tad similar, except Dufay more ''rustic'' since born before.What about this observation of mine?, hey?

What is your view on this? how do you perceived thing, how do you see things, comment even if you disagree on what im saying.Let's debate who greater tediously shawll we...

Or better yet vote for Dufay or Josquin?


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

I am not in the position to decide. But based on the few works I know of the 2 composers I prefer Dufay. I really like his motets: e.g. Salve Flos Tusce Gentis, Nuper Rosarum Flores, Ecclesie militantis, Fulgens iubar ecclesiae dei - Puerpera, pura parens.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I think Dufay is "greater." He started in one style and perfected an entirely new style, which was begun by English composers. Even in his last years, he was proving he was not only up to date on current practices but still batting with the big boys.

Josquin perfected imitative counterpoint, but it can be argued that he was influenced by Obrecht, because his greatest works were after Obrecht was dead. Just my opinion, though.


----------

